# You and your Kindle! ;)



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Anyone have any pictures they'd like to share of them and their Kindles? I love seeing pictures like that  Wish I had a camera to take one of myself to upload, but sadly my camera decided to die on me. Figures.  Please share, thank you!


----------



## Earamas (Jun 6, 2011)

*Serendipity (noun). Seeing your Sci-Fi book on the Kindle display at Target. *










*Gary Wayne Clark*​


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

From my Dead Authors thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,71784.msg1158218.html#msg1158218.

I took a trip to Blackpool, and took Harriet Beecher Stowe to visit a pub that she might like the name of:










I took her in and she enjoyed my pint with me...










and we even paused on the way out to enjoy the glorious Blackpool weather (while being attacked by a Dalek)...










(Yes, that really is a Dalek and a Tardis hanging on the lamp-posts, part of the Blackpool Illuminations - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackpool_Illuminations.)
(No, apparently they don't know there should be an apostrophe in _"Uncle Tom's Cabin"_.)


----------



## schuttziejr (May 25, 2010)

Oh my GOSH!!! Such neat pictures, LOVE the one with the Dalek and the Tardis, Dr. Who IMO is the best show ever  It seems like you and your Kindle enjoy just about everything together


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Earamas said:


> *Serendipity (noun). Seeing your Sci-Fi book on the Kindle display at Target. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally want to see one of my books on Kindle display at Target....how cool!!! 

Did you just stumble upon it or did you know they were going to use it?


----------



## davidk (Jul 15, 2011)

how do you carry your kindle? This has been a big issue with me. It doesn't fit in my pocket. I don't like to carry it in my hand b/c I am afraid I will set it down somewhere and never see it again. I am very forgetful. I wonder if anyone has devised a carry case that might fit on one's belt or something. sort of like a pistol.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

davidk said:


> how do you carry your kindle? This has been a big issue with me. It doesn't fit in my pocket. I don't like to carry it in my hand b/c I am afraid I will set it down somewhere and never see it again. I am very forgetful. I wonder if anyone has devised a carry case that might fit on one's belt or something. sort of like a pistol.


If someone would come up with that idea, I would buy one in a heart beat...


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

schuttziejr said:


> Oh my GOSH!!! Such neat pictures, LOVE the one with the Dalek and the Tardis, Dr. Who IMO is the best show ever  It seems like you and your Kindle enjoy just about everything together


 i am agree


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

*My Kindle with a pink cover atop my writing desk. Kind of like the old desk with the new technology. *


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that a giant kindle? I want one.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Pddly enough, that case matches your theme well Heather


----------

